# Format eines VBA Hyperlink ändern



## Ken89 (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, 

habe folgendes Problem: 
Habe mir eine Signatur für Outlook erstellt, dabei soll ein Hyperlink in Schriftgröße 8 (Arial) in schwarz (nicht wie standardmäßig in blau) ausgegeben werden.
Mein Code hierzu lautet wie folgt:

```
Set objDoc = objWord.Documents.Add()
Set objSelection = objWord.Selection

[...]

objSelection.Font.Name = "Arial"
objSelection.Font.Size = "8"

objLink.Font.Size = "8"
objLink = objSelection.Hyperlinks.Add(objSelection.Range, strWeb, , "xYz GmbH", strWeb)

objSelection.TypeText " * "
objLink = objSelection.Hyperlinks.Add(objSelection.Range, "mailto:" & strMail, , "", strMail)
```

leider erhalte ich so den Link immer in blau, Schriftgröße 12 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen


----------

